# The Abner rOYCE Co.



## kyhunter06 (Apr 27, 2006)

Any ideas or value of this one.  Says on the side-

 The Abner Royce Co.
 Pure Fruit Flavors
 Cleveland. O.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2006)

Pretty common, at a flea you might get a dollar but online it's probably not worth the shipping. You can get lucky, maybe someone named Abner or something. You never know.


----------



## portland med. man (Apr 27, 2006)

just dug a sample size of that exact bottle last week i would say the sasmple size would fetch more money .... yours maybe 5-9 bucks......the sample is 2 or three inches tall and aqua.....


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah I have the sample as well


----------

